# Tornado's on MD'S eastern shore......



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

We let this bunch work.....


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

man, i wouldn't mind walking a day in your shoes!!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

you would'nt say that in the summer when I'm working 15 to20 hours a day.....

thank though.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Damn I need avery's!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is nuts.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I just think Maryland just got moved up on my places to kill waterfowl list!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

nice pics.... reminds me of the fall


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

George Zahradka said:


> you would'nt say that in the summer when I'm working 15 to20 hours a day.....
> 
> thank though.


haha, as long as I get to pick which day I'd do the walkin. great pics george, keep them coming! it's fun to see how you guys get it done on the east coast.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> I just think Maryland just got moved up on my places to kill waterfowl list!


checked it off the list this fall.

Wonderful area, tons of birds, tough to free lance productivly on private land though.

Public areas held lots of black ducks, mallards and other puddlers. When we were there in november we saw probably a dozen guys hunting the public stuff which covered miles and miles.

Do your homework and you'll be productive.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

nice pics, ill be seeing that in another 2 months here. :sniper:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow that looks like a lot of snows. Did you guys see any neck bands. Were they juvies or adults. How many averys were you using


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

2 more months........ :idiot:

Again great pics!!!


----------

